# Does anybody else on here run?



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I run a fair bit (I average about 45 miles a week), and love it.

Does anybody else on here run also?
Do you compete?

I'm running the Hastings Half Marathon next weekend, No I'm not looking for sponsorship! Just kind of interested to know if anybody else is running the race and if so what time are you looking for?

I wouldn't count myself as an 'elite' athlete but am looking to hit about 1 hr 25 mins.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I run, though nowhere near as much as you. I'm not really that good at it but it is cheaper than going to the gym!

1hr 25 is FAST and 45 miles a week. How do you manage to run that much every week? I feel tired just thinking about it!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to play football 3 times a week and went for a run 2 other nights . I loved the solitude and with music pumping through my earphones i was in my own little world. Then some dirty arsed double footed git caught me during a match and ruined my playing days (torn cruciate and cartlidge).
So since then im restricted to pedal power as my knee cant take the pounding.
1 hr 25 seems a good quick time, hope you do well and enjoy it. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, I honestly wasn't fishing for compliments - the time is the best I've ever done and is quite a personal achievement.
I'm a member of a running club, so go there twice a week in the evening to train (run and chat really). There are a few runners there who are faster and who train more than me.

I do run some lunchtimes also (I'm lucky to have showers at work), plus I always get out early on a saturday and sunday for quick dash about.

45 miles a week is quite high by my standards realy. I tend to average about 35 miles though due to work and family commitments.

Its sometimes hard to motivate myself to get out of the door sometimesbut I do find taking part in races helps with this - prove.you want to keep up training to hopefully imrove.
I live for the extra mental strength and focus it seems to have given me combined with the fact that I sleep better and generally feel more chilled out when I have been exercising.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> Thanks, I honestly wasn't fishing for compliments - the time is the best I've ever done and is quite a personal achievement.
> I'm a member of a running club, so go there twice a week in the evening to train (run and chat really). There are a few runners there who are faster and who train more than me.
> 
> I do run some lunchtimes also (I'm lucky to have showers at work), plus I always get out early on a saturday and sunday for quick dash about.
> ...


Hi mate,

I used to run many years ago and in January I started again - mainly to get weight off! Problem is I get shin splints really bad and recently had a dose of Clergyman's knee!

This is very slow to repair but I'm keen to lose a few stone before my hols. in June/July. Can you recommend a training regime for a 15st/5ft 10in bloke with reasonable fitness (I attended a gym up until the knee thing)?

I used to cycle a lot too, but with the knee again I have a problem... :?

Thanks for any advice!

cheers

rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

The general received logic is thatfor weight loss you should do interval training. I often hear of people trying to lose weight by running a zillion miles a week. Yes this will help you to lose weight, it'd be impossible not to, but most people can't keep the miles up and therefore they give up totally. Better to do something that is varied, yes run for miles when you feel like it, but mix it up with interval training on other days.

Best thing about it is that it isn't huge mileage, therefore your iffy knees shouldn't be such an issue.
Bad side is that it is hard work - but i you go to the gym you will know all about that. It alo takes a bit of discipline, but again if you go to the gym you know all about that.
Its all about reps....

I promise the pounds will fall off, with an average of 45 mins a day.

I would do a google search on interval training. 
Try pyramid training (1 minute hard running, 1 minute break, 2 minute hard out running, 2 minute break, 4 minute hard out running, 4 min break, 8 min hard out running, 4 min break, 4 min hard out running, 2 min break, 2 min hard out, 1 min break, 1 min hard out, end session. The fast bits are done as fast as you can manage, the breaks are done walking or very light jogging).
Its one of the harder club sessions we do and most people really enjoy it (well, they do afterwards!). Its also one that you could easily do by yourself with little more than a stopwatch.

You will lose more wieght running and will get far fitter. Remember its not about speed - its about effort. Try to put in the max effort (yes this will make you run faster) but if you think "effort" you will keep up the tempo in your intervals. And do try to rest a bit (whilst keeping moving) between those reps. You want your heartrate to drop a bit, then make it zoom back up again during the periods of effort.
I hope it works for you - let me know how you get on - you're not a million miles away from where I live and you never know - you might even get the race bug!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive just got into it and do 7.5 k's in about 40 minutes. Running the bupa 10K and the run london 10k.

Try to do it a couple of times a week but generally only have the time on the weekend.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mde-tt said:


> I run a fair bit (I average about 45 miles a week), and love it.
> 
> Does anybody else on here run also?
> Do you compete?
> ...


Excellent!!!!

I don't run much. I prefer a weight workout, of course coupled with a proper warm-up and some 30 min of cardiovascular exercises towards the end (means I can use heavier weights), a cool-down and stretches. And I also do many workouts with my clients per week.

But: I teach running and I have helped loads of clients to better their time by improving their running style 8)

btw, 1:25 is good for a half marathon. Make sure you have a camel-back with an isotonic drink, also eating a large carbohydrate meal the night before


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mde-tt said:


> Best thing about it is that it isn't huge mileage, therefore your iffy knees shouldn't be such an issue.
> Bad side is that it is hard work - but i you go to the gym you will know all about that. It alo takes a bit of discipline, but again *if you go to the gym you know all about that.*
> Its all about reps....


That's why you need a good Personal Trainer = me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, I was wondering when there would be some threads about fitness/weight loss ,,,, usually there are loads each January and as many of you'll know, I have done a 'weigh-in/lose weight' thread some 3 years ago. I believe the high achievers are still at their target weight/exercise routine.

Perhaps we should start another thread like this?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Ps, I was wondering when there would be some threads about fitness/weight loss ,,,, usually there are loads each January and as many of you'll know, I have done a 'weigh-in/lose weight' thread some 3 years ago. I believe the high achievers are still at their target weight/exercise routine.
> 
> Perhaps we should start another thread like this?


Might be good.

I've been running for years and regularly see folk out and about who have started with good intentions. There's nothing wrong with it at all, but every part of me hopes they will find the special magic of a good run and not hang up their trainers after a month. 
Yes its hard work, yes its a bit monotinous, yep it ain't exactly the coolest thing in the world to do (remember the 118 118 advert!) but pound for pound I think you would struggle to find a better form of exercise.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mde-tt said:


> but pound for pound I think you would struggle to find a better form of exercise.


I beg to differ. 
The best exercise ever involving upper and lower body is the rowing machine, providing its done correctly i.e. safely. However, I understand that the outdoors is an important part for many of sticking to a new exercise routine.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > but pound for pound I think you would struggle to find a better form of exercise.
> ...


Fair point


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I used to but not so much now 
http://www.gbrathletics.com/uk/ma20.htm
http://www.gbrathletics.com/uk/md99.htm
have a look at the all time lists for the 400m hurdles :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> That's why you need a good Personal Trainer


I used to go out with one a few years ago and it was her that got me fit and back into running in the first place.

She had lots of other benefits to offer too... :wink:

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm determined to lose all I've gained since splitting up with her - I've too many pairs of jeans just hanging in the wardrobe...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've actually just started - and I'm nowhere near (or ever will be) the times of others in the thread.

People that have met me will know I'm not the slimmest of characters - so this year as an incentive to diet, I'm running the 10km Great Yorkshire run in September for charity. Doing it for two charities - the British Heart Foundation (my mum has heart disease) and Sheffield Childrens hospital (my mate lost an unborn child last year due to a bone disease so doing it for him). This way, I'm not only letting myself down if I didn't do it. Set up 2 justgiving pages for this already.

I've been doing it about 5 weeks and can feel I'm getting better although it is a struggle. Have started going outside too but was shocked at just how different it is! Enjoying it though.

The pace I 'run' at will be walking pace to many (I can even walk at it myself sometimes) but I'm trying to do it as an achievement for myself and don't want to push myself too hard. Then if I do it and enjoy it, I'll do it again next year and aim to improve my times!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mrs is doing the Great North Run. She hasnt decided what time shes aiming for yet :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

senwar said:


> The pace I 'run' at will be walking pace to many (I can even walk at it myself sometimes) but I'm trying to do it as an achievement for myself and don't want to push myself too hard. Then if I do it and enjoy it, I'll do it again next year and aim to improve my times!


It doesnt matter what time other people do it matters that you are out there and doing it. My pace is someone else's walking pace but hey, it doesnt matter!

I did 10k yesterday, with a hangover and did it in 60 mins...whoopwhoop! Fast for me dead slow for someone else.

Keep at it. Remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> It doesnt matter what time other people do it matters that you are out there and doing it. My pace is someone else's walking pace but hey, it doesnt matter!
> 
> I did 10k yesterday, with a hangover and did it in 60 mins...whoopwhoop! Fast for me dead slow for someone else.
> 
> Keep at it. Remember, practice makes perfect!


Thanks

Yeah I've managed to just focus on myself - previously I'd be conscious on going out running if I couldn't do it fast (my runs like a Dad's run!). But I've got over that now and am quite happy at my pace.

Would be well happy at 10k in 60 mins though! And with a hangover too! Double it for me at the moment (although have never done that distance - yet!).


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hah, yes , i remember when i first started running i would only do it in the dark so no-one could see me! My face so red and sweaty and still only going at a snails pace. Now i couldnt give a rats arse, if i am red and sweaty it means i am working hard.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can anyone give me advice about shin splints though?

I've been to one of those sports shops where they analyse your running gait and I bought a pair of Asics trainers that are designed to cope with my under pronation, but I'm still having problems.

Is there anything that can be done to prevent this?

cheers

Rich


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest, rest and more rest.

It is to do with your running style isnt it? Maybe you are going to have to change that, though how i dont know...get a personal trainer on board?

So really this is of absoluely no help to you, sorry!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > That's why you need a good Personal Trainer
> ...


Looks like you need a good PT too, Phil :wink: 

And as for shin splints do the following stretches:
stand on one leg, knee soft. Grab toes of other foot and do a quad stretch (heel to bum) but pulling toes far back as well.
Alternatively, go into a lunge position:
nice long stride foreward with one foot, bend both knees. Bring toes of back leg/foot into cotact with floor and lean upper body back as far as is comfortable tightening gluts (bum). This will not only strech the hip flexors but also the gastrocs (shin muscles)
Shin splints are NOT due to running style but to a failure to strech afterwards in the way I said above.
There are other stretches you need to do after running, like hamstring strech (back of thighs) and calve stretch


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt matter what time other people do it matters that you are out there and doing it. My pace is someone else's walking pace but hey, it doesnt matter!
> ...


And how is your weight these days, Paul?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> And as for shin splints do the following stretches:
> stand on one leg, knee soft. Grab toes of other foot and do a quad stretch (heel to bum) but pulling toes far back as well.
> Alternatively, go into a lunge position:
> nice long stride foreward with one foot, bend both knees. Bring toes of back leg/foot into cotact with floor and lean upper body back as far as is comfortable tightening gluts (bum). This will not only strech the hip flexors but also the gastrocs (shin muscles)
> ...


Cheers Dani, I'm always a bit lazy (and knackered) to be bothered with stretching after a workout... 

Going to the gym tonight so will start a new regime 

Cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Rich [/quote]

Shin splints are NOT due to running style but to a failure to strech afterwards in the way I said above.
There are other stretches you need to do after running, like hamstring strech (back of thighs) and calve stretch[/quote]

See....what do i know?! 

I have never done any stretching either before or after running ever. I do do a brisk walk as a warm up and cool down though cos i do believe stretching cold muscles, especially if not done properly, is very dangerous.

Of course, i am in no way suggesting anyone else do this, that would be silly!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Cheers Dani, I'm always a bit lazy (and knackered) *to be bothered with stretching after a workout*...
> 
> Going to the gym tonight so will start a new regime
> 
> ...


I know this attitude from all of my male clients  But after training them since some years, they all do their stretches now even if they work out on their own (I can tell by their muscle flexibility)

So, get into a good routine and stretch after the workout, holding each stretch for at least 20 seconds (60 seconds if the muscles are really tight!). You will definitely notice the benefits


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> Rich


I have never done any stretching either before or after running ever. I do do a brisk walk as a warm up and cool down though cos i do believe stretching cold muscles, especially if not done properly, is very dangerous.

Of course, i am in no way suggesting anyone else do this, that would be silly![/quote]
It is old school teaching and NOT necessarry to stretch prior to a workout, and it is correct that you should NEVER stretch cold muscles!

It is important though to stretch AFTER a workout:
while working a muscle it contracts. If you do not stretch after the workout the muscle gets shortened over time and you will wind up with all sorts of problems  
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... ility.html


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So does my brisk walk at the end of my run not constitute as a stretch? Ive never had any adverse affects. Yet!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Rich
> I have never done any stretching either before or after running ever. I do do a brisk walk as a warm up and cool down though cos i do believe stretching cold muscles, especially if not done properly, is very dangerous.
> 
> Of course, i am in no way suggesting anyone else do this, that would be silly!





A3DFU said:


> It is old school teaching and NOT necessarry to stretch prior to a workout, and it is correct that you should NEVER stretch cold muscles!
> 
> It is important though to stretch AFTER a workout:
> while working a muscle it contracts. If you do not stretch after the workout the muscle gets shortened over time and you will wind up with all sorts of problems
> http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... ility.html


Okay Dani,

My usual routine starts with some floor exercises like push ups, sit-ups, planks etc. then I do (did before the knee probs!) 52 minutes on the cross-trainer, then my weights. I then do a ten minute walk on the treadmill to cool down. I did this every other day near enough. Occasionally I do rowing but I used to do more plus regular spin classes which I'd like to begin again.

Is there anything you think I could do to improve my weight-loss more rapidly? Bear in mind that is is some 2-3 months since I have REGULARLY been to the gym and tonight is the first trip for at least 6 weeks... 

I know it's gonna hurt so how should I best build up to my previous levels?

Thanks for your help. I appreciate the advice!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> And how is your weight these days, Paul?


Still not good Dani! Up and down over the last couple of years, losing a stone or two, putting it back on etc. Needed a complete change of lifestyle which I've done (although getting older really has helped me there!). Was only 2lbs away from my heaviest ever when I started in Feb.

However, I've lost 8.5lbs since Feb so whilst its not coming off as quickly as I'd like it is coming off and I can also feel that I'm getting fitter. One thing that has helped me this time is doing the run for charity - at least one week I've wanted to pack it in as I would have done before - but the motivation of a charity run has stopped me. Also, I'm writing a blog which helps my motivation too and keeping track of weight/BMI online too.

Its a long road, but my mindset is completely different now so hoping to lose another couple of stone minimum by September. Not overdoing it and like to think the 6 months I've got is sufficient. Fingers crossed anyway! I may PM you for some advice if thats OK?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> So does my brisk walk at the end of my run not constitute as a stretch? Ive never had any adverse affects. Yet!


Absolutely not! While walking you still do Hamstring Curls and Calve Raises and you are using Hip Flexors. So you need to stretch all of them out at the end!
I don't know your age but I am suspecting that you are fairly young (below 40; most likely below 35) so that may be a reason why -so far- you had no adverse effect ,,,,, yet.
When I see clients with: bad backs/dodgy knees/elbows/necks they are usually 40 and older and a lot of them have brought their injuries on themselves


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And how is your weight these days, Paul?
> ...


Of course you can/shoud PM me, Paul!!! Always happy to help 

The idea of a charity run and keeping a blog are good motivators.

I also suggest you, as everyone else on here who is interested in health&fitness, get 2 books.
Both are by Raimond Francis. They are called:
_Never be Sick again_ and _Never be Fat again_
I have recommended those books to loads of my clients who are doing very well after they read them, getting healthier and fitter. But be warned: you'll get a shock about what you'll read. Nothing in those books is new really (not to me since roughly 40 to 50 years, as I learned a few of the things mentioned from my mum, then later during food science studies). But it is never-the-less shocking to read all those facts compacted in the two books I've mentioned.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay Dani,
> 
> My usual routine starts with some floor exercises like push ups, sit-ups, planks etc. then I do (did before the knee probs!) 52 minutes on the cross-trainer, then my weights. I then do a ten minute walk on the treadmill to cool down. I did this every other day near enough. Occasionally I do rowing but I used to do more plus regular spin classes which I'd like to begin again.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Rich! Hand over the cash, my advice is not cheap 

Right, I am guessing you are still under 50?

Do:
5 min warm-up on x-trainer/bike/treadmill/rower. Alternate depending on the weight workout you are doing.
Forget Prep-stretches

*Day 1*: do 3 Sets of 12 Reps of 3 different Upper-Back and Bicep exercises like Lat Pulldown, Seated Row, Single arm Row, narrow Lat Pulldown the follow with Bicep Dumbbell Curls, Preacher Curls, Pullups
*Day 2*: do 3 Sets of 12 Reps of 3 different Chest and Triceps exercises, like Chest Press, Bench Press, Fly (machine or free weights) followed by Tricep extension, Push Ups, tricep Dips
*Day 3* is Rest Day
*Day 4*: do 3 Sets of 12 Reps of 3 different Leg Exercises like Leg Press, Lunges, Calve Raises, Squats
*Day 5*: do 3 Sets of 12 Reps of 3 different Exercises of muscle groups not done yet. So this is your: Side Crunches, Lat Raises, Ab Crunches (NEVER!!! do sit ups -they work hip flexors and ruin your lower back), Back extensions
*Day 6 and Day 7* are your Rest Days

For the weights you need to find a weight that pushes you to muscular failure on your last set. It doesn't matter if you can't do 12 Reps at the last Set; you need to fail at roughly 8 reps. When you get to 3 Sets of 12 reps you must increase the weight.

At the end of the weight workout do you aerobic workout: 30 to 50 min of Treadmill / x-trainer/ Rower / bike / Free Strider etc.
*And ALWAYS finish with stretching ALL muscles groups!!!*

I also suggest you get the books I've mentioned to Paul -senwar

Happy working out 

btw, the above can be used by all healthy individuals under the age of 50


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dani...

I meant ab crunches - don't do sit ups...

Interesting workout sequence. I was always under the impression that the weight and CV workouts should be done on alternate days...

But hey, no point in asking for advice and then ignoring it! 

Thanks a lot!

Rich


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Of course you can/shoud PM me, Paul!!! Always happy to help
> 
> The idea of a charity run and keeping a blog are good motivators.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dani - appreciate the info (and the exercise regime listed is very helpful too).

Books ordered and I'll drop you a PM with my questions.

Thanks again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Thanks for the advice Dani...
> 
> I meant ab crunches - don't do sit ups...
> 
> ...


For as long as you don't work the same musles/muscle group during weight training you can do all of the exercises on consecutive days.
If you do work to failure, you need 48 hours rest for THAT SPECIFIC MUSCLE/MUSCLE GROUP to give them time to repair. That is eveen more so if you do pyramid training, where you work to 1RM (1 Repetition Maximum = the heaviest weight you can overcome in one single repetition).
Now, my bank account is: &^%$-$%&-£"!!&*() 



senwar said:


> Thanks Dani - appreciate the info (and the exercise regime listed is very helpful too).
> 
> Books ordered and I'll drop you a PM with my questions.
> 
> Thanks again


WOW!!! That's quick and good - regarding the books. 8) 
It's possibly the best thing you've ever done. let me know what you think of them


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh man, just came back from the gym...

I'm in big trouble - can't believe how unfit I've become. I decided to try my normal routine just to get a gauge on how bad I've got. The floor stuff was okay although my press ups were reduced.

Then the cross-trainer - my usual time is 50 minutes plus 2 mins cooldown. Today all I could do was 20 mins at the same level then 2 mins cooldown.

Then did my weights - all downsized just so I could do the required reps and sets. I had aches and pains in my arms whilst trying to lift stuff although my knee held up well once I'd got through the initial shock 

All in all though extremely disappointed with my performance. Didn't bother to cool down or stretch... 

Yeah, I know Dani - bad plan... But i'll give it another go tomorrow night...

Cheers

rich 

PS I'll do a donation to Comic Relief for your help. Is that okay? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Oh man, just came back from the gym...
> 
> I'm in big trouble - can't believe how unfit I've become. I decided to try my normal routine just to get a gauge on how bad I've got. The floor stuff was okay although my press ups were reduced.
> 
> ...


You no listen to me, Rich 

Do weights BEFORE aerobics (x-trainer) after a short warm-up; you'll be able to shift heavier weights.

If your muscles already ache, give them 48 hours to recover.

If you have knee problems, you'll need to train Quadriceps (front of thigh) and Calves: Leg Extensions and Calve Raises

Good idea about Comic Relief or you can buy me a pint at EvenTT09 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> You no listen to me, Rich


Okay Dani, I consider myself well and truly slapped and learning the hard way... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You no listen to me, Rich
> ...


Good on you, Rich :twisted:

remember the pint when we meet ,,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> remember the pint when we meet ,,,,


Done Dani. I appreciate the advice. Thanks. 

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > remember the pint when we meet ,,,,
> ...


No worries, happy to help


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

senwar said:


> I've actually just started - and I'm nowhere near (or ever will be) the times of others in the thread.
> 
> People that have met me will know I'm not the slimmest of characters - so this year as an incentive to diet, I'm running the 10km Great Yorkshire run in September for charity. Doing it for two charities - the British Heart Foundation (my mum has heart disease) and Sheffield Childrens hospital (my mate lost an unborn child last year due to a bone disease so doing it for him). This way, I'm not only letting myself down if I didn't do it. Set up 2 justgiving pages for this already.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd re-open this thread as I've got less than two weeks to go till my run, and am pleased to say this thread and Dani helped me push on towards my goal.

I did my first 10k run at the weekend, running round a local reservoir (twice!), doing 10.84km. For me this is astonishing, as when I started back in February I couldn't even manage half a lap round my local park (one lap was 1k). If I can do this, then anyone can. I've done over 130km in the last few months, while I've been following a Bupa 8 week training programme.

So - thanks to the OP and thanks to Dani! Appreciate not many people know me on here but if anyone wants to donate to a good cause, then my links are below. Can't wait to do the run now, I've worked ruddy hard for this!

British Heart Foundation
http://wwww.justgiving.com/senwarbhf

Sheffield Children's Hospital
http://wwww.justgiving.com/senwarsch

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually just started - and I'm nowhere near (or ever will be) the times of others in the thread.
> ...


WOW!! Excellent Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is astonishing what you have achieved 8) Let me know how you finish and consider a donation sorted.

One cautionary word from me: remember to carry on after the run


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps: coincident or not; I had thought about you only yesterday and then you post :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


Spot on advice!

Do remember to keep the running up afterwards as what you have achieved thus far will be only the tip of the iceberg if you catch the bug (as I did a fair while ago). 
Also aim to quickly set the next challenge for yourself as soon after the end of the one you are currently focussing on (if that makes sense) - that way you will defnately maintain the momentum.

Main thing is to try to enjoy competing and the amazing buzz of being a completer/finisher, don't give up during a race (unless injured ofcourse). My personal running guru once told me "during the really tough times tell yourself that you can walk as much as you like once the race is over but this is your chance to run and test yourself". I use this thought during tougher training sessions and dark moments during races.

What doesn't kill you will only make you stronger, and all that.......

Well done for doing something you never thought possible.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

just seen this thread....getting fit and loosing weight ,,sure to be well fit one needs to exercise,, but for loosing weight a proper diet is the best way to be the proper weight ,,,,, and when you have sorted your diet then take up cycling,,, apart from being excellent exercise it is also GOOD FUN ,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> but for loosing weight a proper diet is the best way to be the proper weight


I beg to differ! The only wat to lose weight healthily is to *combine a sensible eating plan with exercise*. If you lose weight without exercising you'll lose mainly muscle which is bad for your health. Only the combination with exercise ensures that you lose body fat, which poses the main problem!

I don't want to re-write my entire website, so read for yourself. You'll find quite a bit of info on various topics on there
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > but for loosing weight a proper diet is the best way to be the proper weight
> ...


evening mate,yes i have read most of your stuff and very interesting and informative and knowladgeable it is and you obv know a lot more on this stuff than what i do,,but too often people go out running or to the gym etc and then go for a pint and or dont eat properlly and yes i know that ( and believe i did say so) proper exercise is neccessary but some times all that is needed IS fat loss


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And you lose body fat by reducing intake of dietary fat to 30% of the overall calorific intake, combining this with structured exercise and drinking 1 pint of water per stone of body weight per day. You cannot lose body fat without adequate water intake.

Oh, and for the "mate" did you really check my web site :wink: :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yip im into running and mountain biking.

Dont do as much per week as you but regularly (at least once a week) do a 10k run.

Like you, I love it - did the bupa, asics 10k's and signed up for the bristol half marathon


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers all and thanks again Dani, and mde-tt

I have already made plans to continue running afterwards - don't want to spend 7 months getting to this stage then leave it after the event. Luckily for me, a friend is running with me now giving me extra enjoyment - he's coming back from a serious knee injury so our pace suits each other.

Its been a long slog, and I had my most disappointing run last night (was unable to run fully without stopping although I do up some 'cardiac' hills in Sheffield!) but I suppose the fact I disappointed myself whilst on a 7.5km run shows to myself how far I've come. Plus, it was absolutely belting it down with rain when I went out - no way on earth would I have gone out in that a few months ago. So the commitment is there.

One problem I am having though is I've just hit a wall with weight loss. I've lost 2 stone since February but probably on 5lbs of that since May. Very frustrating. I follow the slimming world plan, that I've used before, but as I say, appear to have hit a wall. However, I'm just concentrating on the run now and will re-assess the diet side of things once completed.

One benefit of living in Sheffield is there is some fantastic countryside around here that is a great place to run. So nice and scenic.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> And you lose body fat by reducing intake of dietary fat to 30% of the overall calorific intake, combining this with structured exercise and drinking 1 pint of water per stone of body weight per day. You cannot lose body fat without adequate water intake.
> 
> Oh, and for the "mate" did you really check my web site :wink: :roll:


OMG , :? :? . what are you a bird ??????. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And you lose body fat by reducing intake of dietary fat to 30% of the overall calorific intake, combining this with structured exercise and drinking 1 pint of water per stone of body weight per day. You cannot lose body fat without adequate water intake.
> ...


:lol: :roll: :lol: 
John.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

GEM said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And you lose body fat by reducing intake of dietary fat to 30% of the overall calorific intake, combining this with structured exercise and drinking 1 pint of water per stone of body weight per day. You cannot lose body fat without adequate water intake.
> ...


Why don't you go on my website and you'll find out :roll:

*Paul*, please send me a PM and we discuss your diet and get that weight shifted further


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

senwar said:


> People that have met me will know I'm not the slimmest of characters - so this year as an incentive to diet, I'm running the 10km Great Yorkshire run in September for charity. Doing it for two charities - the British Heart Foundation (my mum has heart disease) and Sheffield Childrens hospital (my mate lost an unborn child last year due to a bone disease so doing it for him). This way, I'm not only letting myself down if I didn't do it. Set up 2 justgiving pages for this already.


Been off-line for a while and just catching up with threads. Well done with your work so far and keep up the training. I took up running last year for the first time ever (previous sports were all sitting down ones (Hang gliding, driving/co-driving rally cars, and sailing)), Was watching the London Marathon in 08 having bacon, fried egg, mushrooms, fried bread etc etc for breakfast muttering to myself that any idiot can run a marathon!
Next day I decided to put my money where my mouth is and took up running - I managed 100 yards!! 16 months later I've done 2 half marathons, a 5k and the Edinburgh Marathon. September will see me doing Great Yorkshire Run, Nottingham 1/2 Marathon and Leeds Tree-Athlon (5k). Entry's in for London next year (didn't get an entry this year) and if I don't get in I'm looking to do Paris or Berlin. 
So from overweight unfit 54 year-old old git I can now run at least 17 miles without having to walk, and a normal Sunday run is around 10 - 12 miles. Have lost loads of weight and have nearly got my BMI down to 25 (was over 30 3 years ago).
Chris

Just be aware this running lark can be addictive! (Plus lycra kinda feels... better not go there) Hope to see you on the Sheffield event.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok so have a question/concern.

I've been doing this 7 months now and really intensely for 3 months. And this week is the first time I've had problems. On Monday i really struggled for the first time and then this evening I just couldn't do it and my legs were killing after only 2.5km. In a 45 min outing I probably ended up walking about 12 mins cos of the pain. It wasn't shin splints just a real ache on my legs. Now I dd my first 10k on Saturday and actually did 3k more than my Bupa plan. Also, on Monday I did a few very intense hills. Now could my pain today be down to overdoing it and doing the hills that I'm not used to? My worry here is that this happens less than 2 weeks before my proper run after no previous problems. Any thoughts? Is there anything else I should be considering?



A3DFU said:


> *Paul*, please send me a PM and we discuss your diet and get that weight shifted further


Cheers Dani - will do.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

cw955 said:


> Been off-line for a while and just catching up with threads. Well done with your work so far and keep up the training. I took up running last year for the first time ever (previous sports were all sitting down ones (Hang gliding, driving/co-driving rally cars, and sailing)), Was watching the London Marathon in 08 having bacon, fried egg, mushrooms, fried bread etc etc for breakfast muttering to myself that any idiot can run a marathon!
> Next day I decided to put my money where my mouth is and took up running - I managed 100 yards!! 16 months later I've done 2 half marathons, a 5k and the Edinburgh Marathon. September will see me doing Great Yorkshire Run, Nottingham 1/2 Marathon and Leeds Tree-Athlon (5k). Entry's in for London next year (didn't get an entry this year) and if I don't get in I'm looking to do Paris or Berlin.
> So from overweight unfit 54 year-old old git I can now run at least 17 miles without having to walk, and a normal Sunday run is around 10 - 12 miles. Have lost loads of weight and have nearly got my BMI down to 25 (was over 30 3 years ago).
> Chris
> ...


wow - that's fantastic Chris - and really inspiring! Well done. How did you find pushing towards the half marathon? I agree it is rather addictive too!

I think I'll be in the final 'wave' at the GYR as I put a predicted time of 150 mins (I genuinely had no idea!) but am aiming for under 70.

Hopefully one day I'll get my BMI down to that level too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Ok so have a question/concern.
> 
> I've been doing this 7 months now and really intensely for 3 months. And this week is the first time I've had problems. On Monday i really struggled for the first time and then this evening I just couldn't do it and my legs were killing after only 2.5km. In a 45 min outing I probably ended up walking about 12 mins cos of the pain. It wasn't shin splints just a real ache on my legs. Now I dd my first 10k on Saturday and actually did 3k more than my Bupa plan. Also, on Monday I did a few very intense hills. Now could my pain today be down to overdoing it and doing the hills that I'm not used to? My worry here is that this happens less than 2 weeks before my proper run after no previous problems. Any thoughts? Is there anything else I should be considering?


Do you stretch after running, Paul? This will help sort the leg pains.

Also, you need a good Carbohydrate meal the night before your run, like a big plate full of past (preferably wholemeal), rice (best brown) also wholemeal bread. Potatoes will up the glycogen in your body too quickly and then creates a carbohydrate dip in a shorter period of time so it isn't that suitable. Have an early night before your run.
On the morning have some protein (chicken, eggs or fish) which will give you energy for a longer period of time. But then also eat some quick release carbohydrates 1/2 before the start like bananas, raisins or dates. And of course drink plenty of water. I trust you have a camel-back?

Also, have two rest days before your actual run. By that I mean no structured exercises, running or otherwise. Gut go for a gentle stroll to relax and let your body recoupe.
And to help yourself further: vividly imagine in your mind how fantstic you feel the moment you have completed the run: see yourself crossing the finishing line, feel what it feels like to feel this adrenaline rush, hear the applauding crown and your friends congratulating you on your achievement. Make all of this real using all your senses to be in your moment of triumph -- and you have already finished the race


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > And to help yourself further: vividly imagine in your mind how fantstic you feel the moment you have completed the run: see yourself crossing the finishing line, feel what it feels like to feel this adrenaline rush, hear the applauding crown and your friends congratulating you on your achievement. Make all of this real using all your senses to be in your moment of triumph -- and you have already finished the race


This is a method I use from time to time but less now then when I started racing. It is effective. I find it helps to relax me mentally and reduce the natural anxiety before a race (which ofcourse reduces the more often you compete).
Check out the runners world website. Lots on there for free and a very good forum too. http://www.runnersworld.co.uk

Enjoy your running


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Do you stretch after running, Paul? This will help sort the leg pains.
> 
> Also, you need a good Carbohydrate meal the night before your run, like a big plate full of past (preferably wholemeal), rice (best brown) also wholemeal bread. Potatoes will up the glycogen in your body too quickly and then creates a carbohydrate dip in a shorter period of time so it isn't that suitable. Have an early night before your run.
> On the morning have some protein (chicken, eggs or fish) which will give you energy for a longer period of time. But then also eat some quick release carbohydrates 1/2 before the start like bananas, raisins or dates. And of course drink plenty of water. I trust you have a camel-back?
> ...


Thanks Dani. I do a little stretching but feel I should do more. I'm going have a look on the web today for a stretching programme or something.

Thanks for the food tip - I'd read about a carb meal the night before and was actually going to have potatoes but will stick to pasta then instead. Re: the morning of the run, I'll be off out about 8am so will need to be eggs. Is bread OK with the eggs, or should I just have them on their own? Never thought of raisins either so will have those with a banana too.

Interestingly, I have been visualising finishing quite a bit over the last few days. I walked half of the route on Saturday (just because it was quicker than getting a bus after the match) and visualised me running it. And it does help. I also watched a couple of 'Great Run' event videos yesterday and that really got me up for it. but then I was really knocked back last night following my run. I'm not out again till Saturday so will see how I go, although thats another 10k run.



mde-tt said:


> [This is a method I use from time to time but less now then when I started racing. It is effective. I find it helps to relax me mentally and reduce the natural anxiety before a race (which ofcourse reduces the more often you compete).
> Check out the runners world website. Lots on there for free and a very good forum too. http://www.runnersworld.co.uk
> 
> Enjoy your running


Thanks for this - I'll have a look on there.

I've been really looking forward to the run but must be honest I'm now a little nervous following last night. Hopefully I'll be fine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Do you stretch after running, Paul? This will help sort the leg pains.
> ...


Hi Paul,
you have PM 

And I forgot to answer your question about the bread with your eggs in the morning: you are better off just having some eggs and the carbohyrdate shortly before the run when it is actually needed by the working muscles. So no bread with your breakfast. It'll send you straight into carbohydrate sleep!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Senwar,, good luck with your run, i know that i am not in the same league as Dani for advice and my particular punishment is mountain biking ,not running , but i imagine there are some similarities,especially in the pain /exhaustion areas,,so,,what i find a great help when things are getting "tuff " is to set yourself small achievable,tho only just,(, :? .) goals,, for me that might be another crest or brow on the track, or a certain rock or hillockin the not too distant ahead,, maybe for you it could be a known landmark or building or junction etc..


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

senwar said:


> How did you find pushing towards the half marathon?


First half marathon was hard; didn't understand what it entailed, next one was easier (relatively) but was running with a friend who's 5 stone lighter and 20 years younger who set out like a bat out of hell - she paid for it at half way when we had to get her knee strapped up! Fortunately after that we went at my pace not hers.
Half Marathon was my first race and I would not recommend it to anyone as a first event - but it worked for me and didn't put me off.
Lessons learnt:
1. Pace yourself - work out what a comfortable race pace is (can get pace bands online from lucozade http://www.lucozade.com/SPORT/running/t ... fault.aspx) and stick to it
2. Don't get carried away with the spirit of the event, it's easy to be lured into going too fast (particularly when some 80 year old passes you like you're stood still - remember he's been doing it since before you were born)
3. Make sure you're hydrated.
4. Go for a pee at least 30 minutes before you set off - nearer the set off time you'll not get near the loos - and then slow down on the hydration. It's a right laugh in the first few miles to see people disappearing behind hedges and walls because they've been caught short.
5. Find a nice backside (female) clad in lycra and follow - works for me 
6. Soak in the atmosphere and enjoy - it's supposed to be fun.
7. Enter another race right away it gives you a target to aim for. After Sept races only got Silverstone 1/2 planned at the moment in March but might do a 10k around Christmas time.

I'm in Green wave for GYR - No. 3154 so give me a wave if you see me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cw955 said:


> 2. Don't get carried away with the spirit of the event, it's easy to be lured into going too fast (particularly when some 80 year old passes you like you're stood still - remember he's been doing it since before you were born)
> 3. Make sure you're hydrated.


Paul,

Point 2 is soooo true: if you go on an all out straight away you go into your anaerobic zone and will most likely need to slow down or stop and catch your breath. It is far better to go easy for the first 5 to 10 minutes and gradually increase the speed. This way you'll be working aerobically all the time.
And of course you'll know about the hydration level (point 3): 1 pt of water per stone of body weight per day


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

cw955 said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find pushing towards the half marathon?
> ...


My advice on racing:
4. When I arrive at any race venue I try to get there atleast 45 mins ahead of the race. As soon as I arrive I scout out a decent place for a last minute wee wee stop. I try to have a pee 5 mins before the race start if possible but with bigger races this isn't always possible. I tend to find the adrenaline just prior to the race makes me need to go and if I have already found a descreet bush close to the race start it helps - obviously I tend to find tonnes of other blokes doing the same but it is natures call and all that and we all know what we are up to. Queuing for the bogs makes me feel very anxious.
5. Always do this. Although if you start at the front you tend to find the backsides as of elite men - not my bag I'm afraid.
6. The atmosphere is often the one thing that will drive you to the end so it is important to enjoy it and get into it. I'm not one of those ipod clad "going into my own zone" kind of people. But closer to the start I like to try to focus on the job in hand. I always like to have a chat as you get herded into the start. The other runner you chat to at the start will be the ones you jostle with for the first bit of the race - its nice to be civilised.
I love having a bit of time after a race to chill and bask in the glow of completing a race.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

roddy said:


> Senwar,, good luck with your run, i know that i am not in the same league as Dani for advice and my particular punishment is mountain biking ,not running , but i imagine there are some similarities,especially in the pain /exhaustion areas,,so,,what i find a great help when things are getting "tuff " is to set yourself small achievable,tho only just,(, :? .) goals,, for me that might be another crest or brow on the track, or a certain rock or hillockin the not too distant ahead,, maybe for you it could be a known landmark or building or junction etc..


Thanks roddy - I've actually thought of this, and did it last weekend to push me that final bit to 10k. And I think also knowing the route for the run next week helps me too.



cw955 said:


> 2. Don't get carried away with the spirit of the event, it's easy to be lured into going too fast (particularly when some 80 year old passes you like you're stood still - remember he's been doing it since before you were born)
> 5. Find a nice backside (female) clad in lycra and follow - works for me
> 
> I'm in Green wave for GYR - No. 3154 so give me a wave if you see me


Thanks mate - the above 2 points made me chuckle - and I will follow this advice! I'm in the pink wave, 4653. I'm also considering entering something pretty quickly afterwards too. I go away later this year and have actually looked at events whilst I'm away.



mde-tt said:


> My advice on racing:
> 4. When I arrive at any race venue I try to get there atleast 45 mins ahead of the race. As soon as I arrive I scout out a decent place for a last minute wee wee stop. I try to have a pee 5 mins before the race start if possible but with bigger races this isn't always possible. I tend to find the adrenaline just prior to the race makes me need to go and if I have already found a descreet bush close to the race start it helps - obviously I tend to find tonnes of other blokes doing the same but it is natures call and all that and we all know what we are up to. Queuing for the bogs makes me feel very anxious.
> 5. Always do this. Although if you start at the front you tend to find the backsides as of elite men - not my bag I'm afraid.
> 6. The atmosphere is often the one thing that will drive you to the end so it is important to enjoy it and get into it. I'm not one of those ipod clad "going into my own zone" kind of people. But closer to the start I like to try to focus on the job in hand. I always like to have a chat as you get herded into the start. The other runner you chat to at the start will be the ones you jostle with for the first bit of the race - its nice to be civilised.
> I love having a bit of time after a race to chill and bask in the glow of completing a race.


Thanks mate. I'm running with my mate luckily who's going to slow down slightly to my pace, but at least I'll have someone to chat with.

Think I'll just approach it as relaxed as I can - and your last comment is exactly how I hope to feel at the end!

Thanks all for tips and advice, and apologies if I've taken over the thread a tad!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought I had posted this question not so long back but must have not submitted it!

Anyway has anyone used the Garmin Forerunner 405CX? I'm going to get back into running as I cannot tell you how unfit I am but need some goals as I like to push myself and at least try to improve each time I run...the Garmin seems like a good companion.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

ResB said:


> I thought I had posted this question not so long back but must have not submitted it!
> 
> Anyway has anyone used the Garmin Forerunner 405CX? I'm going to get back into running as I cannot tell you how unfit I am but need some goals as I like to push myself and at least try to improve each time I run...the Garmin seems like a good companion.


Gadget Show tonight rated the following:
5. Cardiosport GT5 £135
4. Timex Ironman Triathlon Race Trainer Kit £ 134.99
3. Suunto T3C £72.60
2. Polar RS8000CX £281
1. Garmin Forerunner 405 CX £253

Says it all really.
I've been considering getting the Garmin - this has decided it


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What a coincidence! Thanks for the info. Guess I'll start saving.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

ResB said:


> I thought I had posted this question not so long back but must have not submitted it!
> 
> Anyway has anyone used the Garmin Forerunner 405CX? I'm going to get back into running as I cannot tell you how unfit I am but need some goals as I like to push myself and at least try to improve each time I run...the Garmin seems like a good companion.


A cheaper option is the Nike+ stuff unless you want GPS?

I've got Nike+ with my Nano and its been an absolute godsend. Very helpful, very motivating with spoken feedback and an excellent website to link up to. You can also get Nike+ bands now.

Works on Ipod nano's from G2 upwards, and Iphone 3GS, Ipod Touch G2.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

senwar said:


> I've got Nike+ with my Nano


I'm running the Loch Ness marathon next month and thought I was getting in some good times with my Nike+.

I did a local half marathon last month and it was congratulating me with over 2 miles to go. :?

I must try and figure out how to calibrate it. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

For those with iPhones, there's an app that tracks you via GPS and can be used with mapmyrun.com to keep track of all your different runs.

And it's free.

http://www.imapmy.com/


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Nike+ with my Nano
> ...


 :-|

You've got me worried now!!!

Although I have driven some of the runs I've done prior to doing them so I know the mileage/km and it seems ok. Just hope my calibration is fine too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Best of luck for Sunday, Paul


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Best of luck for Sunday, Paul


Thanks Dani.

All training now complete, last run yesterday, last gym (and abs - ouch!) session this lunch time.

Fingers crossed I'll make it and be able to let you know on Monday! :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't worry about any cobblers on calibration, good races have mileor km markers
good luck. Enjoy and let us know how you get on. enjoy.

Mark


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah, good luck tomorrow Paul, see you on the finish line :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck for Sunday, Paul
> ...


Let me know early morning Paul. I'll be off to the continent before lunch time


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Probably missed you Dani.

But I did it!!!!! I had a few 'struggles' and probably walked for about 4 mins overall but according to my own timer I came in at 69:10ish. Which is just below my 70 min target. Not fast but that was never my goal - just wanted to complete and I have!

One of my proudest achievements this. It was hard, I've worked hard, and raised over £1000 for charity. A fantastic day, and I'm buzzing!!










Thanks to all on here who have helped me with advice. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Paul - good work fella!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Great stuff CONGRATS! You must be so pleased. you need to enter something else quickly so you don't put all that hard work to waste.

I started running back in March and have my first race on the 27th september "run to the beat" at the O2 missed the last week or so training due to a knee pain but should be back in training tomorrow.

You must be on a real high.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Paul; that last hill was hard! - What's your next event 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> Congratulations Paul - good work fella!


Thanks Wozza!



cuTTsy said:


> Great stuff CONGRATS! You must be so pleased. you need to enter something else quickly so you don't put all that hard work to waste.
> 
> I started running back in March and have my first race on the 27th september "run to the beat" at the O2 missed the last week or so training due to a knee pain but should be back in training tomorrow.
> 
> You must be on a real high.


Cheers mate. Yeah I'm absolutely buzzing altho feel better after an hours nap! Ha ha.

Good luck with yours mate. My mate had similar problems a week before this run but he's managed it. He was in some pain afterwards tho! Definitely going to register for something else. Got the buzz now!



cw955 said:


> Congratulations Paul; that last hill was hard! - What's your next event 8)


Thanks mate. I'd been dreading the last bit for ages. Being from Sheffield i knew of it but I surprisingly did quite well at this bit and pushed myself as I knew I was close to my goal time. But not the nicest finish is it!

Hope you enjoyed your day - thought it was great! And congratulations to you too!

Not sure what I'm entering next but definitely will register for something - mates pushing me for Sheffield half marathon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


Excellent Paul  You deserve to feel soooooo happy; and you look it too!!
And, you look a lot younger than all those 5 or 6 years ago when you used to come to my meets at the Beehive.

Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oops, I haven't paid into your chosen charity yet   Must do it tonight before I leave tomorrow [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done!

I did the bristol half today in 2hr12

God Im sore now though!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Well done!
> 
> I did the bristol half today in 2hr12
> 
> God Im sore now though!


Well done!! You deserve a nice hot bath 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We should all get fit and run a 10K together next year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We should all get fit and run a 10K together next year.


You're on Andy 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good idea Andy!


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm doing the Nottingham half marathon next weekend but perhaps of more interest for car fans is the Silverstone half marathon in March (I'm doing that as well).
I'm up for the TT10K - Sheffield maybe?


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

senwar said:


> Just hope my calibration is fine too!


I bit the bullet and bought myself a Garmin Forerunner as well.

Yesterday my Nike+ told me it was 18.5miles in 2hrs 27mins but the Garmin Forerunner thinks it was only 16.3miles. Who should I believe...?

:?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Believe the garmin as it is based on actual gps rather than nike+ which is essentially just a fancy pedometer and therefore does not adjust for speed variances and longer stride lengths. 
Garmins are only ever a few feet out, whereas in my experience a nike+ can literally be miles out over a measured course.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just done the Run to the beat half marathon, knackered. Ny Nike + told me I had finished at 11 miles!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Did the Folkestone half marathon today.
Gutted with my time. :evil:  1:31, but have had a virus all week so far from top form. Terrible preparation and must admit I blew up and stopped 5 times during the race as felt rubbish.

Garmin told me it was 13.1 miles 

But still feel the glowing sense of achievement at doing something challenging.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Gutted with your time! Blimey. Looks pretty good to me.

My very first half today and been running since April. I did 2hrs 24 min. Very pleased as I missed the real longer run training due to a bad knee and then my Nike + calibration mess up worked out only ever ran 9 miles before today.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

mde-tt said:


> Did the Folkestone half marathon today.
> Gutted with my time. :evil:  1:31,


Sure that wasn't a 10k you ran....? :?

Got the Loch Ness Marathon next Sunday, not done enough training and got real pain in my arches at the mo.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Colinthecop said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Folkestone half marathon today.
> ...


Nope, it was 13.1 miles of pain for methanks to a virus.

Ah, the Loch Ness! That is a proper race. Its one of the top 10 in the country.
Enjoy.

Wish I could be there to take part.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ah well, didn't get an entry on the London Marathon...

...so doing Brighton instead!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

cw955 said:


> Ah well, didn't get an entry on the London Marathon...
> 
> ...so doing Brighton instead!


I didn't get a ballot entry either but have a gold bond place with Asthma UK. Just a matter of raising £1500.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

If you do get your golden bond place I'll see you there as I have just had my London place confirmed for 2010.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

just picked up this thread.

Used to run but anterior compartment syndrome curtailed that. It's a pain in the front of the lower leg on the outside of the shin bone. An over use injury. Extreme pain and when initially done had to have 2weeks off work [2002 world cup was on - result]. Couldn't walk more than a few yards without pain. Doc arranged a pressure test but too long a wait so went private. Now use made to measure insoles after turning down surgery [had too many ops and too old] and self manage injury.

A bit of a ramble but if you suffer shin splints [or similar] see the doc there are remedies.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just thought I would pick up this thread again to see if anyone else is running the London Marathon, if so hows the training going especially as we are into March with some big runs.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not running the marathon but will do the bristol half again this year, a very well organised event and nice scenery.

Recent times include:
5k: 21:19
10k: 45:29
half: 1:52:55

Ever since I started hitting the weights again about 6 months ago my times have been better and better.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Also doing the Silverstone half next weekend  a couple of laps of the track should be interesting!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Funnily enough I did a search and was reading through this thread last night as I've decided to finally start running.

Luckily there is a proper runner's shop near me so I'll go and have a look at the weekend but what sort of money am I looking at for a half decent pair of running shoes?

Reckon I'll get myself the Nike+ gear for the ipod too which will hopefully help with motivation.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

A decent pair of trainers will cost you about £80, make sure you get your gait analysis done.
I have the Nike+ stuff and you don't have to have Nike trainers to use it as it is more important to make sure your trainers are right for your running style. You can buy a little pocket to clip to your laces to use the Nike+ sensor.

The Nike plus is OK but not accurate as it is just a pedometer however if you look at Garmin and Garmin connect software it is much more accurate(GPS), depend on how serious you intend to get. My Nike+ was originally just to get fit now I am running a marathon!!!


----------



## jkl59 (May 2, 2009)

CuTTsy, I will be at the silverstone half as previously mentioned & actually now that I have race chip & info I am quite looking forward to it!

Training for London Marathon has been up & down as I was hit with major IT band problem in the new year but I got passed that & at the weekend did a 17 miler quite quick with no problems so all going better these days, thankfully.

Hoping for a 18miler this wkend the silverstone half the following, a 20 mile & a final 22miler at easter before tapering for the big day!

How is your london prep?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to do alot of running, even hold a world record for 100 x 10k relay. But my knees don't like it when I run these days. Would love to get them fixed so I can get back out there, nothing like the open road on a Sunday morning. Happy Days.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> A decent pair of trainers will cost you about £80, make sure you get your gait analysis done.
> I have the Nike+ stuff and you don't have to have Nike trainers to use it as it is more important to make sure your trainers are right for your running style. You can buy a little pocket to clip to your laces to use the Nike+ sensor.
> 
> The Nike plus is OK but not accurate as it is just a pedometer however if you look at Garmin and Garmin connect software it is much more accurate(GPS), depend on how serious you intend to get. My Nike+ was originally just to get fit now I am running a marathon!!!


Cheers cuTTsy 

I had a look at the Garmin Forerunner 405CX Sports Watches but I think the Nike+ stuff will do for now until I see if I start taking it more seriously!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Just started running last week!! have managed 5k twice a week and doing it in about 30mins! finding it really hard as im just used to lifting weights normally 5 times a week...Please tell me it gets easier!!!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

a13xbb said:


> Please tell me it gets easier!!!


It never gets easier.... you start running further and faster and you take longer to recover.... 

I did 12 miles yesterday in an hour and a half, I felt like shit - it was great. 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jkl59 said:


> CuTTsy, I will be at the silverstone half as previously mentioned & actually now that I have race chip & info I am quite looking forward to it!
> 
> Training for London Marathon has been up & down as I was hit with major IT band problem in the new year but I got passed that & at the weekend did a 17 miler quite quick with no problems so all going better these days, thankfully.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing the same training plan as me, Runners world magazine?

Training is going OK but as you know this month is the big one, just off on a 9 miler now.

Good luck.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The garmin forerunner waches are very good I can highly recommend them.

1st class advice from cuTTsy: get your gait analysed, all good running shops should have the gear to do this and usually do it for free if you buy a pair of running shoes from them


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

So it's Silverstone tomorrow. So far this year I've had flu, tib/fib joint problem, torsion in knee. It's been 3 foot of snow, sheet ice and howling gales. I'm miles behind on my training schedule, it's the Brighton marathon in 5 weeks and the furthest I've run so far is 10.5 miles - Oh yes and I'm full of cold!. Looks like it's going to be a gentle plod round then!
Good luck to the rest of you doing the event, I'll try to keep out of your way...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

cw955 said:


> So it's Silverstone tomorrow. So far this year I've had flu, tib/fib joint problem, torsion in knee. It's been 3 foot of snow, sheet ice and howling gales. I'm miles behind on my training schedule, it's the Brighton marathon in 5 weeks and the furthest I've run so far is 10.5 miles - Oh yes and I'm full of cold!. Looks like it's going to be a gentle plod round then!
> Good luck to the rest of you doing the event, I'll try to keep out of your way...


Just keep training and try not to pick up any injuries by trying to catch up on the training. Looking forward to tomorrow it this will be my second half. Just packed my kit. Good luck to anyone who's running.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good luck all


----------



## jkl59 (May 2, 2009)

How did others get on at Silverstone today? I enjoyed it, found it to be a good course although not much actually on the track itself. Lots of work in progress around the circuit.

I found the wind to be a bit of a hinderance though, some parts it was a real pain especially in the last 2 miles, was hoping for a 1:35 but did 1:39 I guess due to the conditions, still a good prep for London in 6 weeks


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I did 1hr 59 min really pleased to get under 2 hrs, took 26 minutes of my last half "run to the beat" last September.
It was very windy found myself going backwards at times.

Bring on the VLM.

Do my legs hurt at the moment...Ahhhhhh.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Managed to get round in 2.02.51 http://connect.garmin.com/player/27003815 Happy with that taking into account injuries/lack of training. Brighton in 5 weeks!
What amazes me is I thought it was really hilly yet according to the Garmin I only climbed 250 feet; last Sunday's 10.5 mile training run was over 1000 feet gained and no problem what's that all about?


----------



## jkl59 (May 2, 2009)

> took 26 minutes of my last half


Well done thats quite an improvement training must be going ok! It was good today and it was a good training run, the only trouble is that we have to get back on the long runs, the next few weeks are going to be really tough so looking forward to the taper, hopefully we can stay injury free.



> Managed to get round in 2.02.51 http://connect.garmin.com/player/27003815 Happy with that taking into account injuries/lack of training. Brighton in 5 weeks!


Thats a really cool trace will have to get myself a decent garmin....


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

jkl59 said:


> Thats a really cool trace will have to get myself a decent garmin....


I'd really struggle without mine, I'm glancing at it every few seconds.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jkl59 said:


> > took 26 minutes of my last half
> 
> 
> Well done thats quite an improvement training must be going ok! It was good today and it was a good training run, the only trouble is that we have to get back on the long runs, the next few weeks are going to be really tough so looking forward to the taper, hopefully we can stay injury free.
> ...


Training with someone who is much better than you helps! and so far so good...

The Garmins give some really good stuff mow especially with Garmin connect and so much more accurate than the Nike+ stuff.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Silverstone 'Official' result:
Time - 2.02.45
O/A - 2827th (out of 5680 finishers)
Men - 2278th
Age Group (55-59) - 24th (out of 89)

That'll do. 

Anyone else doing Brighton?


----------

